
Simple Safe Sandboxed Extensible Expression Evaluator for Python - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/danthedeckie/simpleeval
======
wilsonfiifi
One for Go(lang)[0]

    
    
      [0] https://github.com/antonmedv/expr

